

Boston: Subsidized Ruby on Rails Training - amrith

I heard of this training and thought I'd pass it along as it may interest others in the community.<p>"Fairhaven Capital is pleased to announce they will be sponsoring and hosting two Ruby on Rails workshops taught by thoughtbot, a leader in Rails development and training.   These courses are designed to allow Boston-area developers gain a better working knowledge of Rails.<p>The first workshop, to be held March 3rd and 4th at the office of Fairhaven Capital, One Hampshire Street in Kendall Square, will provide an introduction to Ruby on Rails for software developers with experience in other technologies such as Java, Python, C#, PHP, HTML, and SQL. The second workshop, to be held March 31st and April 1st again at Fairhaven's office, will provide more advanced Rails training, with a focus on scaling high-traffic Rails applications.<p>The courses are open to the general developer community, and with Fairhaven’s sponsorship, will be offered at $600 per course – a discount of over 50% off thoughtbot’s normal rate.  Each course is open to 25 students – if they are oversubscribed, a preference will be given towards developers from start-up companies.<p>Applications are now being accepted at http://workshops.thoughtbot.com/fairhaven.<p>The courses will be provided over two full days, with a networking event held for participants the night of the 3rd and 31st."
======
PonyGumbo
Thanks for passing this along.

